# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Enciklopedia e Muzikes Popullore Shqiptare

## Darius

Eshte mekat qe muzika folklorike shqiptare eshte lene pas dore dhe nuk po merr vemendjen qe i takon. Ndihesh edhe me keq kur degjon studiues te huaj te flasin me aq pasion per kete pasuri kombetare ndersa vete muzikologet shqiptare kane kaluar ne nje pasivitet te turpshem. 
Shpesh nga ne shqiptaret rrihet gjoksi me nje mburrje per vjetersine tone, talentet qe kemi, vlerat si popull dhe sidomos kohet e fundit kjo renie gjoksi eshte veshur me nuanca te theksuara nacionalizmi qe me shume demton sesa tregon vlerat e verteta. Por nese ka dicka per te cilen ne si shqiptare duhet me te vertete te krenohemi, ajo eshte muzika jone folklorike. 
Folklori muzikor shqiptar eshte nje nga me te pasurit ne bote jo thjesht per ritmet e thyera dhe nderthurjen shume te rralle te tingujve por sidomos per larmishmerine e tij. Nuk ka shembull tjeter ne bote ku te kete nje mori te tille ne nje siperfaqe km katore dhe numer popullsie kaq te vogel sa Shqiperia. 
Zona e Veriut eshte nje thesar i vertete tingujsh instrumental (ciftelia, lahuta) dhe zanor (kenget e maje krahit, epikat mashkullore dhe polifonia grarishte qe po behet gjithmone e me e rralle). Ska vend ne bote te kete kenge te nje natyre te tille dhe nderthurje zanore me kombinime kromatike dhe me pas se gjysem toni sic ka folklori i Veriut te Shqiperise. 
Me pas kemi Shqiperine e Mesme e cila ndonese paraqet shume nga influencat Turke perseri ka autenticitetin e saj dhe ka ruajtur vlera fantastike persa i perket muzikes folklorike instrumentale dhe asaj zanore. Jane te famshme kenget e dasmave dhe ato festive te kesaj treve ku dominojne temat solistike por edhe ato ne grup.
Dhe me pas eshte treva e Jugut qe eshte nje thesar i vertete ne ritme dhe tinguj. Polifonia e Jugut ska te krahasuar dhe pervec nje rasti ne Kaukaz qe eshte disi i ngjashem nuk ka te dyte  ne gjithe boten. Greket kane nje polifoni paksa te ngjashme me tonen por kurresesi skane larmishmerine dhe nderthurjen zanore dhe sidomos nderthyrjen modale brenda nje kenge te vetme. 
Me kujtohen festivalet e Gjirokastres nder vite dhe cfare pasurie qe ishin. Ne ato kohera na dukej dicka qesharake dhe absurde (per faj dhe te moshes qe kishim) por ka qene nje kultivim i persosur i vlerave te folklorit shqiptar. Pavaresisht nga tematika e disa kengeve qe thureshin per Partine dhe Enverin ne to derdhej gjithe talenti popullor dhe si te tilla jo vetem qe se humbasin kurre vleren por perkundrazi e kane percuar ate ne nivele me te larta. E mira e atyre festivaleve ka qene qe jo vetem pasurohej folklori por edhe rikujtoheshin kenget dhe tingujt e vjeter folklorik.

Me pas kjo tradite shkoi drejt harreses (desh zoti jo teresisht) dhe u krijua nje tjeter "tradite" e perpunimit te kenges dhe muzikes folklorike duke e shnderruar ne ate popullore ku u shtuan perdorimi i instrumentave moderne dhe kombinime te tipit sllav dhe grek. (flas per kete lloj muzike mbas viteve 90-te). Ky ka qene dhe demi me i madh qe i eshte bere muzikes tone popullore. Stili sllav qe fatkeqesisht u importua nga Kosova, bastardimi i kengeve popullore dhe sidomos interpretimi i tyre nga pseudoartiste dhe sharlatane qe u vetquajten muzikante futi nje fryme jo vetem shume te gabuar por edhe me tendenca komplet te huaja. 
Me kujtohet mesi i viteve 90-te kur degjoje kenge popullore shqiptare te konvertuara ne nje stil arab ose turk ose grek ose akoma me keq sllav. Dhe kjo fryme u percua nga kengetare qe me vone u konsideruan si shume te suksesshem dhe popullore, interpetimet e te cileve sot kane mbushur jo vetem faqet e internetit por edhe tregun shqiptar te muzikes.
Kjo eshte ajo qe nuk i falet muzikologeve, etnomuzikologeve dhe studiuesve te Folklorit Shqiptar. Kjo lloj apatie do kete pasoja katastrofike per brezat qe do vijne sepse eshte nje tradite qe po demtohet shume nga amatorizmi dhe huazimet.
Fatmiresisht kane mbetur muzikante dhe studiues qe jo vetem se kane harruar se cfare vlerash ka muzika folklorike shqiptare por edhe po perpiqen ta ruajne ate, dokumentojne dhe paraqesin para gjithe botes si nje vlere e rralle qe duhet mbrojtur.
Do ju keshilloja librin *Enciklopedia e Muzikes Popullore Shqiptare* nga prof. doc. Vaso Tole (te cilin e njoh personalisht dhe ruaj nje respekt absolut). 
Po ju paraqes disa rrjeshta nga libri i tij:




> Një hyrje për enciklopedinë
> 
> Skedimi, studimi dhe shpjegimi i fjalësit të muzikës popullore si dhe vetë muzikës popullore në një vështrim më të gjerë, siç dihet, deri më sot është bërë në mënyrë të pjesshme. Është bërë pjesërisht sepse ndër të tjera edhe vetë shkenca etnomuzikologjike ( formuar në gjysmën e dytë të shek. XX), është një shkencë e re në lëmin e shkencës shqiptare të antropologjisë kulturore. Pavarësisht sa më sipër, duhet të pranojmë se ka ekzistuar një literaturë e cila ndonëse anësisht, ka cekur këtë terren të paeksploruar mirë deri më sot. Gjurmët e para të fjalësit të muzikës popullore do t'i hasim në vetë folklorin letrar shqiptar, qysh në momentet e para kur ai filloi të mblidhej dhe shkruhej. Mbledhje dhe botime të këngëve popullore duke filluar nga shek. XVIII kanë bërë Reinholdi, Hani, Pukëvili, Dozoni, Mitkoja, Hekordi, Basile, Camarda, Crispi, Staffa, Biondelli, Schiroi, De Rada etj. Gjithashtu një lëndë të pasur do të gjejmë edhe në veprat e para të letërsisë së vjetër shqipe duke filluar me Buzukun, Budin, Bogdanin, Frang Bardhin, Marin Barletin etj.
> 
>           Për herë të parë, më 1891, botohet në Strasburg "Fjalori etimologjik i gjuhës shqipe" i Gustav Mejerit, në të cilin, një pjesë e vogël e fjalëve të këtij fjalori i përkisnin fjalësit të muzikës sonë popullore, e përgjithësisht folklorit shqiptar. Disa vjet më vonë gjejmë të tjera fjalë të muzikës sonë në fjalorin "Bashkimi" fjalor i shqipes, Shkodër 1908. Më tej vazhdojmë me punimet bibliografike të cilat kanë evidentuar lëndën muzikore folklorike shqiptare. Ndër këto punime përmend "Bibliographija shqype" e autorëve F.Manek, Dr. Gj. Pekmezi dhe A. Sotz botuar në Vjenë më 1909; At Vinçenc Prenushi "Visari Komtarr" Sarajevo 1911; "Bibliografia shqipe"-vepër postume e Emil Legrand botuar në Paris më 1912; bibliografia e Norbert Joklit etj. Pas çlirimit, Dh. S. Shuteriqi boton më 1956 "Bibliografinë e arsyetueme të folklorit shqiptar" tek buletini për shkencat shoqërore; Q. Haxhihasani boton "Kontribut për bibliografinë e studimeve folklorike-etnografike shqiptare", më 1957 tek Buletini i Universitetit Shetëror të Tiranës; Andromaqi Gjergji boton "Bibliografinë e etnografisë" etj.
> 
>           Si botime specifike, më 1965, Ramadan Sokoli boton si pjesë të librit të tij "Folklori muzikor shqiptar-morfologjia" më 1965 "Fjalorth etnomuzikologjik". Në vitin 1981, po nga Prof. Sokoli kemi realizimin e një fjalori teknik dhe etimologjik të veglave popullore të botuar si pjesë e librit "Gjurmime folklorike". Më 1986 Palokë Rotani boton "Fjalorth muzikor nga Malësia e Madhe", tek "Kultura Popullore", 2/1986; më 1989 në librin "Studime mbi leksikun dhe mbi formimin e fjalëve në gjuhën shqipe". Prof. A.Kostallari, në kap. "Rreth depërtimit të turqizmave", Vol III, evidenton rreth 100 turqizma që kanë hyrë në muzikën popullore shqiptare. Me rëndësi e konsiderojmë edhe punimin "Huazime orientalizmash në shqipet" e Tahir Dizdarit, punim i cili evidenton të gjithë atë lëndë muzikore me burim oriental etj. Në vitin 1997, Vasil S. Tole përzgjedh dhe boton "Fjalorin etnomuzikor etimologjik të shqipes" sipas veprës "Studime etimologjike" të Prof. E.Çabej, tek libri "Muzika & Letërsia"


Kjo me poshte eshte nje foto nga kopertina e librit

----------

